# owners manual



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

if any one is getting rid of a 03 w8 owners manual let me know email me at [email protected]


----------



## lilblevs1124 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: owners manual (jnesta21)*

me too!! [email protected]


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: owners manual (lilblevs1124)*

You can try ebay.
I ordered mine directly from Bentley.
http://www.bentleypublishers.com
It will be brand new, 100% complete, still in the original cardboard jacket and shipped straight to you.
It is $49.95 + S&H, though.


_Modified by BlueSteW8 at 11:02 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## lilblevs1124 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: owners manual (BlueSteW8)*

I've actually already ordered one. It's going on a month now and they still haven't gotten one for me.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: owners manual (lilblevs1124)*

Ordered from Bentley?
I got mine about 7 to 10 days after I ordered it.
*2003 W8 manual on ebay - $29.97 used*


_Modified by BlueSteW8 at 7:57 PM 3-6-2008_


----------

